# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  H-LEX (Hyundai LifecaringExo Skeleton), exoskeleton-type wearable robot, Hyundai, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Hyundai

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hyundai Introduces Wearable Robot H-LEX For Senior Citizens For The First Time"

August 7, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hyundai and Kia Develop Prototypes of Walking Assistive Robots"

by Chun Go-Eun
November 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Want to be like Iron Man? All you need is Hyundai's robot suit"
The mechanical frames can assist in walking, lifting, fighting Xenomorphs, etc.

by Parker Wilhelm
May 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Iron Man-style robot exoskeleton for soldiers and factory workers in development by Hyundai"

by Mary-Ann Russon
May 16, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Hyundai Exoskeleton: hands-on

Published on Dec 20, 2016

"Hyundai wants to make exoskeletons cheaper"
The company figures if it can build cars, it can make robot suits.

by Roberto Baldwin
December 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Hyundai's Exo-Skeleton makes everyone an Iron Man

Published on Dec 21, 2016




> Hyundai, the car manufacturer, is getting into other forms of mobility and work with its two new exo-skeletons.

----------


## Airicist

Hyundai's medical exoskeleton suit shows the promise of robots

Published on Jan 4, 2017




> At CES 2017, carmaker Hyundai reveals the company's foray into robotics with an exoskeleton robotic suit design to help people with disabilities become more mobile.

----------

